# Frage zu Flatline09



## nilsH. (30. Dezember 2012)

Hi Forum,
 ich wollte mal fragen ob ich mit meinen 1,90m ein Rocky Mountain Flatline von 09 in M fahren/ ob das von der Geo passen würde?


 Schon mal danke im vor raus
MFG nilsH.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (2. Januar 2013)

Bin mit 1.88m ein "L" gefahren und das hat prima gepasst, ein Kollege mit ähnlichen Abmessungen wie Du hat sich auch für ein "L" entschieden und ist zufrieden.
Zwar keine direkte Antwort auf Deine Frage, aber evtl. hat es Dir gleich etwas geholfen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SINGLEPLAYER (14. Januar 2013)

Ich bin 1,85 und fahre ein flatline in M, bin aber auch schon eins in L gefahren und fand den unterschied gar nicht so groß, das L war halt ein bisschen träger fand ich aber du bist ja auch was größer als ich, vielleicht ist das L dann für dich die bessere wahl, aber das kommt auch auf den fahrstil an von daher lieber ein ticken zu groß als ein ticken klein würde ich sagen 


good luck


----------

